# The Wii U, Nintendo's next console



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 7, 2011)

Can't believe there's no threads on E3!

Anyway, Ninty have revealed this:







Here's the controller:






First impression is Nintendo are obviously feeling the heat from the growing mobile phone gaming market thanks to the iPhone and iPad (and soon Android as it's slowly getting itself together gaming wise). The main console isn't as compact as the Wii or slick looking as the new Xbox...

Thoughts?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 7, 2011)

I wonder if you need to have 2 of them for multi player games...could see it getting expensive.

I can see the use of having a touch screen, but would be worried about the pad being to large to use comfortably for any length of time. Atari Jaguar anyone?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 7, 2011)

In Nintendo I trust. They always get it right. I am virtually tumescent with excitement.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 7, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> In Nintendo I trust. They always get it right. I am virtually tumescent with excitement.


 
Virtual Boy?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 7, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Virtual Boy?


 
Exception that proves the rule. Along with er the powerglove, that robot thing and the bazooka that came out for the SNES.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 7, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> I wonder if you need to have 2 of them for multi player games...could see it getting expensive.
> 
> I can see the use of having a touch screen, but would be worried about the pad being to large to use comfortably for any length of time. Atari Jaguar anyone?


 
Heh I thought of the Jaguar too. One thing I was wondering about is the powering, how batteries does this thing take? Or is it rechargeable?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 7, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> In Nintendo I trust. They almost always get it right. I am virtually tumescent with excitement.



Oh yeah.


----------



## Augie March (Jun 7, 2011)

From what I've read so far, it sounds like a confusing mess of Wii and tablet. I'm not sure if it'll work...


----------



## joevsimp (Jun 7, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Exception that proves the rule. Along with er the powerglove, that robot thing and the bazooka that came out for the SNES.


 
gamecube wasn't exactly a world-beater either,


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 7, 2011)

I liked their cards.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 7, 2011)

Augie March said:


> From what I've read so far, it sounds like a confusing mess of Wii and tablet. I'm not sure if it'll work...


 
I'm gonna hold fire on this tbh, I still have a post on here taking the piss out of the DS saying it looked crap etc.


----------



## joevsimp (Jun 7, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I'm gonna hold fire on this tbh, I still have a post on here taking the piss out of the DS saying it looked crap etc.


 
well it does, and its uncomfortable to hold


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 7, 2011)

It really really is!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 7, 2011)

joevsimp said:


> gamecube wasn't exactly a world-beater either,



I think you'd best be steppin' carefully, son.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 8, 2011)

Watched the press conference, it looks amazing.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 8, 2011)

I think we just have to accept that Nintendo consoles aren't aimed at us. The Wii was wildly successful but god knows it's shit if you're not a kid or drunk.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 8, 2011)

joevsimp said:


> gamecube wasn't exactly a world-beater either,


 
I loved my game cube with all my heart. So there.

Really not convinced by that controller, but will hold off untill i have seen how games use the extra screen.

dave


----------



## Sunray (Jun 8, 2011)

I like the concept, defo pushing boundaries again.

Looks like they are moving back into proper gamer territory.  Games like Metroid on the game cube were truly great games.  These have been sadly lacking on the Wii.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 8, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> I think we just have to accept that Nintendo consoles aren't aimed at us. The Wii was wildly successful but god knows it's shit if you're not a kid or drunk.



Bloody _hellfire_. Absolute nonsense!


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 8, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> I think we just have to accept that Nintendo consoles aren't aimed at us. The Wii was wildly successful but god knows it's shit if you're not a kid or drunk.


 
This new console has Arkham City, Battlefield 3 and loads of other 'adult' games in dev. It'll be the most powerful console graphically and you can play it without hogging the telly on a controller with a built in mic and headphone socket. It'll be great for hardcore gamers.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 8, 2011)

From what the EA guy said at the Nintendo press conference it'll have proper online support too. No more friend codes.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2011)

fen_boy said:


> This new console has Arkham City, Battlefield 3 and loads of other 'adult' games in dev. It'll be the most powerful console graphically and you can play it without hogging the telly on a controller with a built in mic and headphone socket. It'll be great for hardcore gamers.


 
Yup but it'll need to be significantly more powerful than the current crop of proper consoles...


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 8, 2011)

The touch screen is single touch only.
Internal storage is flash, but the console has 4 USB sockets and allows USB hard drives to be connected.
Video output is 1080p over HDMI
Audio output is 6 channel linear PCM (good, but not as good as PS3)
Backward compatible with all wii games and peripherals.
Optical disks are proprietary HD, not BluRay
CPU and GPU specs not yet released


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 8, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup but it'll need to be significantly more powerful than the current crop of proper consoles...



Why? I'd quite happily play the new Zelda on a machine which matched the Xbox 360.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 8, 2011)

I think it looks pretty damn cool. I particularly liked the Throwing Star in the video. I trust Nintendo to do something awesome. Replacement controllers look like they'll be outrageously expensive though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Why? I'd quite happily play the new Zelda on a machine which matched the Xbox 360.


 
Because I'm interested in playing more than rehashes of Mario Kart or the new Zelda. My xbox (and speaking with gaming friends the same goes for their PS3s) does everything I need gaming wise and for me to upgrade any console make needs to match the online experience (at a bare minimum) and be more powerful. I'm not spending my money on a new machine just so I can fling ninja stars at trees!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 8, 2011)

I see where you're coming from now.

I think there are loads of possibilities for unique experiences, it was a shame there were no 'real' games on show though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> I see where you're coming from now.
> 
> I think there are loads of possibilities for unique experiences, it was a shame there were no 'real' games on show though.


 
I appreciate the unique thing (I have a Wii) but for a new console with the way that the whole console generation time frame has pretty much changed completely (thanks funny enough due to Nintendo in part) a new gen has to really be new gen. Even more so this time for this console as Nintendo have said they're aiming to win back the so called 'hardcore' gamer...

Not against the Wii U, think it's going to be a good piece of kit, like the look of the controller, just thinking about gaming needs tbh in these austere times.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2011)

*Nintendo admits its Wii U highlight reel was spiced up with PS3 and Xbox 360 footage*

Ah right, doesn't look like this console is for me then...it's a powerful console for those used to a Wii by the look of it:



> Nintendo's E3 2011 keynote yesterday gave the world its first official look at the all-new Wii U hardware plus (we thought) a glimpse at the graphical capabilities of its next console. As it turns out, the impressive list of upcoming games for the 2012-bound console was just that, a list, with *the visuals we saw on screen coming from PS3 and Xbox 360 versions of said titles. Nintendo of America chief Reggie Fils-Aime has confirmed that to be the case in an interview with GameTrailers, where he also points out that the eventual Wii U games will look at least as good as their PS3 / 360 counterparts.*
> 
> Which is why, in his eyes, it's okay to show us those games being played on the competition's (current-gen) hardware. He does remind us that the Wii U will be delivering graphics at a 1080p resolution, and points to the garden tech demo that also graced E3 as an indicator of what can be done with Nintendo's next console. That's all well and good, but maybe tell us in advance next time, Reggie?


----------



## revol68 (Jun 8, 2011)

Looks like a load of gimmicky wank, wish they'd just go back to make proper gaming consoles with new nintendo games. Fuck that ninja star crap, thats carnival side show shit for mini games.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 8, 2011)

The controller has great potential, and could save marriages. (I'm serious!) when games like COD etc come out, women will no longer be COD widows because blokey can still sit next to her on the sofa and play it in his hands instead of it being on the TV.

I suspect we'll see Microsoft showing off the same sort of thing next year.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 8, 2011)

Having inventory/map etc on the controller would be very nice. Being able to 'take away' a full screen game to the controller for play anywhere in the room would be very nice too. This thing will play cross-platform games with equivalent quality and will sell at a similar or lower price. This _is_ a proper gaming console.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 8, 2011)

Spot on cybershot...

I can't tell you how annoying it is to have to wait for East-fucking-Enders to finish before I can play Halo Reach.

Come on Microsoft, copy another great Nintendo idea!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2011)

cybershot said:


> The controller has great potential, and could save marriages. (I'm serious!) when games like COD etc come out, women will no longer be COD widows because blokey can still sit next to her on the sofa and play it in his hands instead of it being on the TV.
> 
> I suspect we'll see Microsoft showing off the same sort of thing next year.


 
Do people really take this crap seriously? I'd suggest that a bloke is playing a game and it impacts a marriage there's more than gaming going on...


----------



## kained&able (Jun 8, 2011)

besides do you really want to play halo/cod or wahtever on a six inch bloody screen?

Surely the wifey should be watching eastenders on that while you get to play on the 45 inch plasma, with surround sound.

dave


----------



## Crispy (Jun 8, 2011)

A 6 inch screen held 18 inches from your eyes is the same size as a 32 inch screen 8 feet away


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2011)

That controller got the graphical power to make playing CoD on it worthwhile? How long will the battery last between charges would be my next question...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 8, 2011)

fen_boy said:


> This new console has Arkham City, Battlefield 3 and loads of other 'adult' games in dev. It'll be the most powerful console graphically and you can play it without hogging the telly on a controller with a built in mic and headphone socket. It'll be great for hardcore gamers.


 
Well that's interesting


----------



## kained&able (Jun 8, 2011)

Crispy said:


> A 6 inch screen held 18 inches from your eyes is the same size as a 32 inch screen 8 feet away



and how foten do you sit 8 feet away from your tele?


----------



## revol68 (Jun 8, 2011)

The fact that people can say it is a real gamers console and then go on to say how it is great because it means no fighting overbthe tele with your girlfriend patently shows how it isn't a gamers console, in the rare event that a gamer has a girlfriend  the idea that they would be happy to play on the wee shit screen whilst Holy City is on in the background is bollox. Real gaming is about immersion and being an anti social bastard, its about you in a darkened room surrounded by empty coke cans and crisp packets, whilst your consciousness is actually saving a mystical land or blasting the fuck out of your mates. A real games console just concerns itself with being awesome and leaves it.to you to deal with the wanky "lifestyle" issues. A handheld is a handheld, a home console is a home console, one can't be the other with compromise. Nintendo should fuck off with this gimmicky party game shit and its attempts to get people into games who aren't interested in them because they aren't turning these people into gamers rather their games are being turned into tacky crap that gets pulled out about twice a year. Gaming is not karaoke!


----------



## Crispy (Jun 8, 2011)

My sofa is 8 feet away from the tv. My tv is 32 inches.

KE: no processing is done on the controller. There's a high bandwidth uncompressed signal relaying the image. This sort of tech has been demoed before. Given that the controller has minimal processing tasks, and the screen is quite small, I'd guess 12 hours minimum off a charge.

Revol, your argument sounds like that of a socially retarded 16 year old posting from his parents basement at 4 in the morning. The average age of gamers is 37 (source: http://www.theesa.com/facts/pdfs/ESA_EF_2011.pdf) so this console is clearly aimed at the average gamer, not the pasty nocturnal stereotype that you seem to be so proud of.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2011)

12 hour charge sounds optimistic tbh...but still the graphics power being equal or even slightly better than the PS3 or 360 isn't working for me. I bought into all that guff about power not being needed/ new style of gaming with the Wii and have hardly touched the thing since getting a 360 back in 2009...if they can't convince me I'm not sure how so called hardcore games are going to take to this tbh...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 8, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> 12 hour charge sounds optimistic tbh...but still the graphics power being equal or even slightly better than the PS3 or 360 isn't working for me. I bought into all that guff about power not being needed/ new style of gaming with the Wii and have hardly touched the thing since getting a 360 back in 2009...if they can't convince me I'm not sure how so called hardcore games are going to take to this tbh...


 
Depends what you're into. I don't buy consoles for graphics or power or stuff like that. Just games.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 8, 2011)

Crispy said:


> My sofa is 8 feet away from the tv. My tv is 32 inches.
> 
> KE: no processing is done on the controller. There's a high bandwidth uncompressed signal relaying the image. This sort of tech has been demoed before. Given that the controller has minimal processing tasks, and the screen is quite small, I'd guess 12 hours minimum off a charge.
> 
> Revol, your argument sounds like that of a socially retarded 16 year old posting from his parents basement at 4 in the morning. The average age of gamers is 37 (source: http://www.theesa.com/facts/pdfs/ESA_EF_2011.pdf) so this console is clearly aimed at the average gamer, not the pasty nocturnal stereotype that you seem to be so proud of.


 
Well yes I'm kind of being tongue in cheek but the facts are I don't know anyone who really plays the Wii, most had a honeymoon period of a month and went back to playing games on proper consoles. The less trade gamers who bought Wii's had there fun for a while and now its reduced to the odd drunken one night stand. Ofcourse Nintendo won't care as the system was still bought, but I think it was novelty that sold it to soo many non gamers and the new console can't trade off that hence the moves to assert this machine as a proper games console, though for me its still too gimmicky and most likely not up to par in terms of.performance with even the 360 and ps3. The granny and grand dad market was a one time hit plus they could still trade off the Nintendo name with core gamers.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 8, 2011)

I've really no idea why the Wii's seen as not a "proper" console.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 8, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Depends what you're into. I don't buy consoles for graphics or power or stuff like that. Just games.


 
Well graphics aren't the most important and I had hopes for Wii at the start based purely on Nintendo's record.of.producing awesome games but I can't think of many really good titles on the Wii besides super Mario and Zelda games that were just as good on the gamecube.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 8, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I've really no idea why the Wii's seen as not a "proper" console.


 
See my post below.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 8, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> That controller got the graphical power to make playing CoD on it worthwhile? How long will the battery last between charges would be my next question...


 
I really really can't see then going down that route! As an add on for stuff like maps or weapon selection it could be ace, but I worry about the ergonomics. Interesting its the first next ten console launched, wonder how long ms and sony leave it?


----------



## revol68 (Jun 8, 2011)

Aye it doesn't seem great to hold and they'll be no throwing it at the sofa in frustration, well there might but it'd be expensive. Also two player plus will be expensive. Tbh it just seems like Nintendo trying to hard to make itself stand out, just make the awesome games we know they are capable using the power of the latest tech and it'd be great, everything else is gimmicky crap.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> I really really can't see then going down that route! As an add on for stuff like maps or weapon selection it could be ace, but I worry about the ergonomics. Interesting its the first next ten console launched, wonder how long ms and sony leave it?


 
The thing is MS made a good bet on community and online services, Sony made it on Blu ray, Nintendo made it on 'broadening the market'. 

In the short and medium term Ninty's strategy was sound but it's idiotic attempts at online play (not too mention taking ages to get into it) are gonna cause it problems now. MS and Sony can release a new console and it has a big community of people who've invested time in DLC, friends list and online experience on their consoles that will in all likelihood buy the next one (when it comes time to get a new one do I dump all the friends lists I've built or DLC I've bought for a Wii U or bring that over to the next Xbox for instance?). 

Nintendo's consoles can't compete with online services and can't offer better graphics so when the new PSwhatever or Xbox720 comes out they can leapfrog Nintendo on two fronts and the Wii U will be left for the 'broadened market' players but not the so called hardcore gamers they now claim to be targeting...it's going to take more than have a very cool little screen for your weapon changes to succeed at the levels they're hoping for (Ninty is going for full spectrum dominance: holding on to the new gamers and reclaiming the older ones back from MS and Sony)!


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 8, 2011)

The general impression seems to be that the ergonomics are fine. You'll be able to play COD on it or whatever, it doesn't need graphical grunt, the console provides that.


----------



## stupid kid (Jun 8, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup but it'll need to be significantly more powerful than the current crop of proper consoles...


 
Why?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2011)

stupid kid said:


> Why?


 
Why would you buy something as powerful as what you've got then have to buy all the games and DLC again and build a friends list in it? Console generations work because something comes along a great deal better than what you have (SNES to PSOne, N64 to PS2, Xbox to PS3 etc).


----------



## Crispy (Jun 8, 2011)

Ps2 has still outsold ps3 by a big margin, and the software was still being made for it for many years after ps3 launch. The current gen is only just now reaching that mass market. Wii u will come into that Market at a competitive price, running the multi format games, plus all the casual wii stuff, plus the gimmick thatvmakes it stand out. I think it will succeed.


----------



## Sunray (Jun 8, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The thing is MS made a good bet on community and online services, Sony made it on Blu ray, Nintendo made it on 'broadening the market'.
> 
> In the short and medium term Ninty's strategy was sound but it's idiotic attempts at online play (not too mention taking ages to get into it) are gonna cause it problems now. MS and Sony can release a new console and it has a big community of people who've invested time in DLC, friends list and online experience on their consoles that will in all likelihood buy the next one (when it comes time to get a new one do I dump all the friends lists I've built or DLC I've bought for a Wii U or bring that over to the next Xbox for instance?).
> 
> Nintendo's consoles can't compete with online services and can't offer better graphics so when the new PSwhatever or Xbox720 comes out they can leapfrog Nintendo on two fronts and the Wii U will be left for the 'broadened market' players but not the so called hardcore gamers they now claim to be targeting...it's going to take more than have a very cool little screen for your weapon changes to succeed at the levels they're hoping for (Ninty is going for full spectrum dominance: holding on to the new gamers and reclaiming the older ones back from MS and Sony)!


 
Yes, but they have some of the greatest game developers out there to produce winning games again.  

Its always about the games. If they get a nice line up of the classics re-imagined and scoring 9-10 for each, its not going to take many of them for me to be buying one again.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunray said:


> Yes, but they have some of the greatest game developers out there to produce winning games again.
> 
> Its always about the games. If they get a nice line up of the classics re-imagined and scoring 9-10 for each, its not going to take many of them for me to be buying one again.


 
Of course. I have a load of friends on my xbox, we play CoD and Battlefield together etc. This console is as powerful or a little more than my current console, why are we going to buy it to play the new CoD or Battlefield games? Are we really going to buy it for a small screen on the joypad and maybe a little more graphical power? Is Mario Kart number 30 going to entice us? Games are important but gaming experience is what it's about, more power means better gaming experience if used well. This isn't more power.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 9, 2011)

They haven't released the full specs yet.


----------



## Augie March (Jun 9, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I've really no idea why the Wii's seen as not a "proper" console.



Ninty pitched the Wii (and the DS too) away from the usual gamer market and succeeded. That market then turned their noses up at the Wii for not being 'hardcore' enough and derided it for it's popularity with families, rather than the usual console demographic.

With the Wii U, they now have a problem. The casual market they pitched too before, are likely to have less interest in forking out again for a more higher spec version of what they already have. So they're having to throw lots of different ideas at it to try and appeal to everyone. I feel they may be trying to hard, the beauty of the Wii was it's simplicity and ease to play. The new hardware may have lost some of that and in turn, lost it's appeal.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 9, 2011)

Augie March said:


> Ninty pitched the Wii (and the DS too) away from the usual gamer market and succeeded. That market then turned their noses up at the Wii for not being 'hardcore' enough and derided it for it's popularity with families, rather than the usual console demographic.
> 
> With the Wii U, they now have a problem. The casual market they pitched too before, are likely to have less interest in forking out again for a more higher spec version of what they already have. So they're having to throw lots of different ideas at it to try and appeal to everyone. I feel they may be trying to hard, the beauty of the Wii was it's simplicity and ease to play. The new hardware may have lost some of that and in turn, lost it's appeal.


 
yep, the family/non traditional gamer crowd were a jackpot hit but they can't be banked on to buy the next generation console precisely because the very things that sell a new more powerful generation of console like the Wii U are the very things the Wii stuck two fingers up at.

also releasing first is a massive gamble, though if done early enough might actually be a clever move as it could catch the more hardcore gamer crowd who are waiting on some new hardware as the 360 and ps3 are pretty damn old now, ofcourse that all depends o the Wii U being as least as powerful as the current generation and having a lot of awesome exclusive tittles and not a lot of party crap and toddler fluff.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 9, 2011)

fen_boy said:


> They haven't released the full specs yet.


 
They have confirmed it will be at least as powerful as the current gen.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 9, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> They have confirmed it will be at least as powerful as the current gen.


 
I'd hope so - they've all been out for years now.


----------



## Sunray (Jun 9, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> They have confirmed it will be at least as powerful as the current gen.


 
Thats not really powerful enough to last 5 years which is what a console should last for, the current crop look set to keep rumbling along for as many years as MS and Sony can get away with, but will prolly need replacing in the next three or they will be starting to fail.  People will be looking to replace with new rather than getting another.

The new ones will batter this offering if its not comfortably more powerful than current gens.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 9, 2011)

Sunray said:


> Thats not really powerful enough to last 5 years which is what a console should last for, the current crop look set to keep rumbling along for as many years as MS and Sony can get away with, but will prolly need replacing in the next three or they will be starting to fail.  People will be looking to replace with new rather than getting another.
> 
> The new ones will batter this offering if its not comfortably more powerful than current gens.


 
LOL if systems failing was the major issue the xbox 1080 would be out by now.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 9, 2011)

Sunray said:


> Thats not really powerful enough to last 5 years which is what a console should last for, the current crop look set to keep rumbling along for as many years as MS and Sony can get away with, but will prolly need replacing in the next three or they will be starting to fail.  People will be looking to replace with new rather than getting another.
> 
> The new ones will batter this offering if its not comfortably more powerful than current gens.


 
Looks like we now have ten year console generations not five these days...this machine will be outclassed by low end Android or WM7 smartphones in five years...


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jun 10, 2011)

Dreamcast II at last!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 10, 2011)

+1


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2011)

An early hands on is very positive indeed:



> The Wii U is definitely a game-changer for the gaming industry. The controller system is crisp and opens up a world of possibilities. The graphics are powerful enough to appease hardcore gamers, who will definitely like the advanced gameplay mechanics the new touchscreen controller enables. It’s still early, but so far I’m impressed.
> 
> http://mashable.com/2011/06/09/nintendo-wii-u-pics/


----------



## Sunray (Jun 14, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Looks like we now have ten year console generations not five these days...this machine will be outclassed by low end Android or WM7 smartphones in five years...


 
With the die shrinkage and transistors becoming ever smaller, I doubt they can make a console that will be durable enough for 10 years without charging stacks of cash.  10 years in IT is like eternity.  I will be surprised if those older Xbox's don't start to bow out in larger numbers around the 8 year mark.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 14, 2011)

Sunray said:


> With the die shrinkage and transistors becoming ever smaller, I doubt they can make a console that will be durable enough for 10 years without charging stacks of cash.  10 years in IT is like eternity.  I will be surprised if those older Xbox's don't start to bow out in larger numbers around the 8 year mark.


 
Wasn't talking about the life of an individual console, was talking about the life of the market of the console. I'm on my third Xbox (first one died, was replaced, second one's disc drive died than that was fixed, then sold it and bought the new Xbox slim), if my present one died I'd buy another not a Wii U.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 14, 2011)

An article in Edge suggests that everything will be visor/hud-based by 2015 anyway. The first examples are expected within 2 years. Interesting. Cloud-based gaming is nearly here anyway. The two combined would be very cool.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 14, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> An article in Edge suggests that everything will be visor/hud-based by 2015 anyway. The first examples are expected within 2 years. Interesting. Cloud-based gaming is nearly here anyway. The two combined would be very cool.



Not very social though is it... If you go down that route why not go full vr?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 14, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Not very social though is it... If you go down that route why not go full vr?


 
How would it not be social? You could still play games together in person. 

Apparently they'll be semi-transparent and we'll use them like we currently use smartphones. That would feel properly sci-fi


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 14, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> How would it not be social? You could still play games together in person.
> 
> Apparently they'll be semi-transparent and we'll use them like we currently use smartphones. That would feel properly sci-fi



As not everyone would have the experience. 

I'd love them to do proper vr with modern technology.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 14, 2011)

Trouble with VR (and it's the same problem with 3D cinema/TV) is that you're representing 3D space on a 2D plane. When your eyes converge on a point in space, they naturally focus at that distance. Stereoscopic 3D fools the eyes into converging at points in or out of the screen, but they have to remain focused at the same distance to the screen. It doesn't take long for this to become a real strain.

Monoscopic heads-up displays are more comfortable, as they just have a single focal plane and apparent distance. Having them right by the eye makes things tricky though, because you have to focus at the apparent distance of the screen to see it properly. You could have the screen apparently float a meter in front of you, but it would go fuzzy as soon as you looked at the horizon or up close. Helmet-mounted HUDs are used in fighter planes, but they are focused at infinity. When looking at things inside the cockpit, the helmet HUD is all blurry.

True 3D displays will only look and feel 'right' when we master motion holography. It's coming, but it's bastard hard. Here's the sate of the art: http://barabas.scripts.mit.edu/holovideo/


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 14, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> As not everyone would have the experience.


 
Why not? Because of cost? They'll have to be as affordable as smart phones and consoles for them to work.

(I'm not being difficult, I just don't understand what you mean - I wasn't referring to 3D)


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 22, 2012)

My body is ready.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 27, 2012)

I quizzed a guy in Game about it the other week.   These are his answers.

In Batman, the HH display is only the utility belt selections.

Only *one* player uses the HH with the display per console, no games are currently being made with more than one player having it.   So maybe online it will add dimensions to game play but not if you're playing against someone in the same room.  Although that's wrong, if you are only v online you have different visuals anyway.

He mentioned the price of the HH but after the Batman info I'd already tuned out.

Maybe the advance in gameplay is only to do with the more advanced HH?

HH=joypaddy thing


----------



## Bruce23 (Nov 27, 2012)

Wii U Pro Controller....












It's a blatant ripoff of the Xbox 360 controller but I like that controller so that's fine with me. Besides Microsoft's Xbox controller is a near ripoff of the Dreamcast controller whose button scheme is similar to the Super Nintendo controller so they're just going full circle.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 27, 2012)

I've pre-ordered one with Sonic Transformed and New Super Mario Bros U.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 27, 2012)

Convergent evolution of controllers is only natural, what with the size, shape and capabilities of the human hand being continual limiting factors. 

At least the design they're converging upon is actually a good one, unlike the legions of near-identical smartphones which are great for all sorts of things with the exception of actually making phone calls.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 27, 2012)

Don't know if i should get one or not....


----------



## tommers (Nov 27, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> I've pre-ordered one with Sonic Transformed and New Super Mario Bros U.


 
Nintendo.  True innovators.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 27, 2012)

have you seen the price of it tho ? £249 or £299 no thanks mr ninty


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 27, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> have you seen the price of it tho ? £249 or £299 no thanks mr ninty


 
That's not really surprising though surely? Seem to remember the 360 and PS3 costing that if not more at launch.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 27, 2012)

probably why i waited a few years for my first xbox 360 and last year for my first ps3


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 27, 2012)

PS1 was £299


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 27, 2012)

ok fair enough, but if im no going to spend over 200 quid on a new graphics card, im certainly not going to on a console


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 27, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> ok fair enough, but if im no going to spend over 200 quid on a new graphics card, im certainly not going to on a console


 
They want to get as much money back as possible on the development costs from those who must have the new tech, plus it will get cheaper to make as time goes on.

As a PC owner thought I think consoles are good investments...look how long they're life span is compared to a £200 graphics card!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 27, 2012)

depends on how good you want your graphics 

plus my pc isnt just a games machine, its my work hub, media centre etc, i know consoles are becoming media hubs, but i cant do any CAD , film editing, or music creation on them 
Consoles at the moment are good value for games machines, but i need more, hence selling said 360's and ps 3


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 27, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> They want to get as much money back as possible on the development costs from those who must have the new tech, plus it will get cheaper to make as time goes on.
> 
> As a PC owner thought I think consoles are good investments...look how long they're life span is compared to a £200 graphics card!


 R.R.O.D


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 27, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> depends on how good you want your graphics
> 
> plus my pc isnt just a games machine, its my work hub, media centre etc, i know consoles are becoming media hubs, but i cant do any CAD , film editing, or music creation on them
> Consoles at the moment are good value for games machines, but i need more, hence selling said 360's and ps 3


 
^ this but also for wanking.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 27, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> That's not really surprising though surely? Seem to remember the 360 and PS3 costing that if not more at launch.


Except they were technological powerhouses at the time, outstripping all but the most high-end PCs. The WiiU is a generation behind and should be competing with the current price of PS3 and 360.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 27, 2012)

forgot about that most importatant reason @ bob


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 27, 2012)

I used a dreamcast with the modem to wank once... well more than once...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 27, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Except they were technological powerhouses at the time, outstripping all but the most high-end PCs. The WiiU is a generation behind and should be competing with the current price of PS3 and 360.


 they would get my money if it was in this price bracket


----------



## souljacker (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm pretty keen on getting one, but what would I do with my old wii? I can't sell it without any accesories or games and I'd want to keep them.

Also, just found out that the wiimote needs to be a plus (or have the add on thing) so thats something else I'd need.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 27, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Except they were technological powerhouses at the time, outstripping all but the most high-end PCs. The WiiU is a generation behind and should be competing with the current price of PS3 and 360.


 
The Wii was hardly state of the art though when it came out and still sold bucket loads. 

I'm sure it will drop in price fast enough.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 27, 2012)

Personally, I'm going to get a gaming PC as my next games machine. It's where all the innovation is, and I am so incredibly hyped for the Occulus Rift that I'll want to get in on that as soon as the consumer version is out.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 27, 2012)

Just placed an order for one in case it's good.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 27, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> depends on how good you want your graphics
> 
> plus my pc isnt just a games machine, its my work hub, media centre etc, i know consoles are becoming media hubs, but i cant do any CAD , film editing, or music creation on them
> Consoles at the moment are good value for games machines, but i need more, hence selling said 360's and ps 3


 
If you don't want to play games, then PCs cost a fraction of a proper "rig". Mine needs upgrading to stay current with gaming, but with it's fast duel core, SSD and masses of storage it will do any other task I need it for many many years to come.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 27, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> The Wii was hardly state of the art though when it came out and still sold bucket loads.


Yeah, cos it was cheap, and you could boot up Wii Sports tennis, put the remote in someone's hand and go "see?"
The selling point of Wii U is less clear, and the price is just far too high. 

I see from earlier in this thread that I thought Wii U would be a success. Now I am less sure.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 27, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Personally, I'm going to get a gaming PC as my next games machine. It's where all the innovation is, and I am so incredibly hyped for the Occulus Rift that I'll want to get in on that as soon as the consumer version is out.


 
That's something I will be watching with interest...I'll see how they do thought before committing my cash!


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 27, 2012)

Will it play Wii or Gamecube games anyone know?

I still have loads of gamecube games


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 27, 2012)

Backward compatibility
See also: List of Wii games
The Wii U is confirmed to be compatible with most Wii games, both on disc and digital. Wii accessories such as the Wii Remote Plus, Wii Nunchuck, and Balance Board also remain compatible. The original Wii Remote without a Motion Plus Accessory cannot be used with the Wii U. [98] Nintendo has also confirmed that it will be possible to move downloaded software and save files from the Wii to the Wii U.[80] However, despite the Wii's general compatibility with Nintendo GameCube games, the Wii U will not be compatible with GameCube discs or accessories, although Nintendo has stated that some GameCube games will be available as Virtual Console titles through the Wii U's eShop.[16] While original Wii games are playable on the Wii U system, they cannot be played on the GamePad screen.[99]


----------



## Crispy (Nov 27, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> That's something I will be watching with interest...I'll see how they do thought before committing my cash!


EDIT: Actually, let's take this to the actual thread


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 27, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Backward compatibility
> See also: List of Wii games
> The Wii U is confirmed to be compatible with most Wii games, both on disc and digital. Wii accessories such as the Wii Remote Plus, Wii Nunchuck, and Balance Board also remain compatible. The original Wii Remote without a Motion Plus Accessory cannot be used with the Wii U. [98] Nintendo has also confirmed that it will be possible to move downloaded software and save files from the Wii to the Wii U.[80] However, despite the Wii's general compatibility with Nintendo GameCube games, the Wii U will not be compatible with GameCube discs or accessories, although Nintendo has stated that some GameCube games will be available as Virtual Console titles through the Wii U's eShop.[16] While original Wii games are playable on the Wii U system, they cannot be played on the GamePad screen.[99]


I'm doing something wrong when I click those links.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 27, 2012)

yeah?


It's already been hacked by softmod to play Wii games


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 27, 2012)

I saw the TV add, that says it's going to explain it. 
I didn't really see what the break through was. 
It's like someone with an ipad playing with a TV?


----------



## tommers (Nov 27, 2012)

In space.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 28, 2012)

What convinced me was the fun I had on my 3DS playing the latest Mario, and the amazing game that is Zelda Skyward Sword on the Wii. I'm a big 360 gamer and absolutely nothing comes close to the 'magic' of Nintendo games. NOTHING.

So even if the only games released are Nintendo's own, the I will be more than happy.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 28, 2012)

souljacker said:


> I'm pretty keen on getting one, but what would I do with my old wii? I can't sell it without any accesories or games and I'd want to keep them.
> 
> Also, just found out that the wiimote needs to be a plus (or have the add on thing) so thats something else I'd need.


 
No it doesn't, depends on the game as per usual. Doesn't need it for the new Mario game for example.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 28, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> No it doesn't, depends on the game as per usual. Doesn't need it for the new Mario game for example.


 
I would presume the new mario game uses the new controller doesnt it?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 28, 2012)

souljacker said:


> I would presume the new mario game uses the new controller doesnt it?


 
Yes. But you can use the standard Wiimote's as well.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 28, 2012)

*Your Amazon.co.uk order of "Nintendo Wii U 32GB..." has been dispatched‏*

Your estimated delivery date is:
* Thursday, November 29, 2012 *


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 29, 2012)

It's coming between 12-30 and 13-30

Might go stand outside Game and sell it for £500 i bet some muppet would buy it.... lol


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 29, 2012)

Got it... wish i placed an order for a game as well tho


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice.

NSMBU is the one I can't wait to play, just as it's an homage to SNES Super Mario World apparently.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 29, 2012)

mine (or rather the kids) has just turned up.  quick look at it after the boys have gone to bed to check it works then it's going straight to Santa for wrapping.


----------



## XR75 (Nov 29, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Personally, I'm going to get a gaming PC as my next games machine. It's where all the innovation is, and I am so incredibly hyped for the Occulus Rift that I'll want to get in on that as soon as the consumer version is out.



Innovation on the PC?
Why yes that's why we can all use our tablets and iphones as controllers on the PC,oh wait we can't, it's the WiiU that does that because mainstream PC gaming sucks.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 29, 2012)

Huh?


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 29, 2012)

fen_boy said:


> mine (or rather the kids) has just turned up. quick look at it after the boys have gone to bed to check it works then it's going straight to Santa for wrapping.


 
The update took an hour that's on 100MB internet,.. bare that in mind


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 29, 2012)

XR75 said:


> Innovation on the PC?
> Why yes that's why we can all use our tablets and iphones as controllers on the PC,oh wait we can't, it's the WiiU that does that because mainstream PC gaming sucks.


 
Why the hell do I want I a non tactile controller like a touch screen?

Can't say I'm seeing much inovation either right now, but this seems like a solution to a problem we don't have.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 30, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Why the hell do I want I a non tactile controller like a touch screen?
> 
> Can't say I'm seeing much inovation either right now, but this seems like a solution to a problem we don't have.


 
Being able to switch to the Gampad to continue playing when the missus wants to watch Corrie....that's a problem solved for me


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 30, 2012)

ok well here we go,

Limited first impressions due to only getting nintendo land free with it.

I like the look of it and the gamepad feels really nice to hold and use. I took me ages to get on the Wifi as it wouldnt conect so i had to connect manualy in the end which im sure lots of people might have issues with if you don't know about this stuff.. once i got on the net it took me just over an hour to update the firmware, now that's on high speed internet. after that i tried the nintendo land game and played the zelda themed game shooting arrows, it was hard to get the hang of as the pad tilts when you do and you have to tilt it down to get more arrows etc.

After that i downloaded the Fifa 13 demo, once loaded it said i had 10 goes left of the demo... WTF?

anyway the game was good and you can shoot goals and stuff from the pad.

Got more games coming today so hope to test them tonight


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 30, 2012)

Cancelled my order at Zavvi (as Incompetent as I had been warned) and just ordered one from Amazon instead. I'll have to install the update once it arrives, because it's not something I want to be faffing around with on Christmas morning.

Can't wait to play NSMBU, and a malso looking forward to playing around on Miiverse.

(that limited play demo thing, it's the same on 3DS)


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 30, 2012)

Just downloading the update. Need to transfer stuff from the old Wii too, but can't do that till Christmas day because it'll wipe the Wii.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 30, 2012)

I got the premium console and I just realised my copy of Nintendo land is missing from the box. Phoned Amazon who are investigating, it's a common problem apparently.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 30, 2012)

i got the 32GB Black from Amazon and it was in there.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 30, 2012)

That's the one I have. Hopefully it's just a packing error at the factory and they'll send me the game separately.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 30, 2012)

Just seen it's £45 in HMV lol


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 30, 2012)

Also you can download games from the store but there way more pricey than buying the disc, it don't make sense.... one was over £50


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 1, 2012)

They sent me a code to download it for free. That'll do for me, not bothered about having the disc.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 3, 2012)

Seeing lots of complaints about that patch out of the box. Nintendo used to be really good at releasing finished products...has anyone found the touch screen on the pad a little laggy?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 3, 2012)

Completely lag free according to a lot of folks on a gaming forum I visit. Even better than the 3DS touch screen. I've heard absolutely nothing but good stuff about the gamepad. Some of the Miiverse drawings I've seen are great I#m looking forward to that as much as the games


----------



## XR75 (Dec 17, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Why the hell do I want I a non tactile controller like a touch screen?
> 
> Can't say I'm seeing much inovation either right now, but this seems like a solution to a problem we don't have.


 
It's called progress,the reason you're still not playing some 8 bit game with a crude joystick with one button.

Also because loads of people have tablets so the markets there already.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 27, 2012)

Totally love the Wii U. New Super Mario Bros is the best one since Mario World, beautiful. Pad has a superb screen with a snappy browser, using it now. better than a tablet for me. Yay, go Nintendo! Plus Miiverse is superb.


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 8, 2013)

So far, it's brilliant. Best launch game is Sonic & All Stars racing transformed (despite the glitches). The pad works brilliantly and miiverse is great, the kids love it.
If you haven't already download the Rayman Legends demo, it looks and plays great and the Castle Rock level is one the of best two minutes I've had in gaming ever.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 8, 2013)

Still not realy played mine, but i did get the pad for xmas and Zombie U..... just need time


----------



## Callum91 (Mar 25, 2013)

Just got one, the fucker refuses to connect to the internet. I've tried everything but to no avail. Feel like crying, no device in 2013 should be this hard to connect to WiFi! Gutted doesn't begin to cover it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 25, 2013)

Have the say that pad is one cheap feeling piece of crap...the screen isn't much to get excited about either...!


----------



## Callum91 (Mar 27, 2013)

Update: the WiFi now works! Now just have to wait until they release some decent fucking games for it... Pikmin 3 does look excellent though.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 2, 2013)

Lego City fucking rocks.... lol


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 28, 2013)

Pikmin 3 is ace 

most played game on the Wii-U so far lol


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 29, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Pikmin 3 is ace
> 
> most played game on the Wii-U so far lol


 
For me it's the _only_ game played on the Wii U so far. As far as I'm concerned the Wii U is a machine with only the one title to it's name. Everything else for it is just unremitting dross that's best played on the PS3/Xbox 360.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 29, 2013)

Callum91 said:


> For me it's the _only_ game played on the Wii U so far. As far as I'm concerned the Wii U is a machine with only the one title to it's name. Everything else for it is just unremitting dross that's best played on the PS3/Xbox 360.


 
New Super Mario Bros U is not unremitting dross. Best 2D Mario game since Super Mario World.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 29, 2013)

It's all about Zelda... when ever it's out.


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 29, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> New Super Mario Bros U is not unremitting dross. Best 2D Mario game since Super Mario World.


 
It's the same as every other Mario game ever released by Nintendo ever in the history of Mario games. Totally unspectacular, not worth whatever extortionate price Game or wherever would charge for it. Indeed, it is all about Zelda, which is why I don't have much faith in the Wii U as a whole. A console needs more than the 1 decent game to be viable. The fact Nintendo are constantly pushing back the release of a ''New'' Zelda game just makes me think it'll be too late. Then again, what do I know?


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm quite tempted to get one 'for my son' just for lego city alone.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 29, 2013)

Callum91 said:


> It's the same as every other Mario game ever released by Nintendo ever in the history of Mario games. Totally unspectacular, not worth whatever extortionate price Game or wherever would charge for it. Indeed, it is all about Zelda, which is why I don't have much faith in the Wii U as a whole. A console needs more than the 1 decent game to be viable. The fact Nintendo are constantly pushing back the release of a ''New'' Zelda game just makes me think it'll be too late. Then again, what do I know?


Mario Galaxy was genuinely amazing.


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 29, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Mario Galaxy was genuinely amazing.


 
Mario Galaxy was genuinely amazing yeah. As was Paper Mario for the N64. A Galaxy-esque game should have been on the shelves on launch day.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 29, 2013)

Callum91 said:


> Mario Galaxy was genuinely amazing yeah. As was Paper Mario for the N64. A Galaxy-esque game should have been on the shelves on launch day.


 
I find it very strange that it wasn't, if I were Nintendo I would have ordered the finest minds to get about making the tired old favourites the moment I signed off making the new console. Don't have to release them all at once, but some magic bullets to get some attention would have been worthwhile.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 31, 2013)

Well you guys are in a very serious minority.

Nintendo have revealed that they only sold 160,000 units *WORLDWIDE* in the last quarter.  Thats nuts.

Don't expect developers to be rushing to blow $20m on a game any time soon.


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 31, 2013)

I wish they would make a serious attempt at a next gen console but I have a strong feeling this will be their last. I know you can't really compare them, but the 3DS is just such a better buy over the Wii U. I'd recommend one in a heart beat whereas I couldn't do so with the Wii U.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 31, 2013)

Theyre still in profit, so no...this won't be their last console.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 31, 2013)

Sunray said:


> Well you guys are in a very serious minority.
> 
> Nintendo have revealed that they only sold 160,000 units *WORLDWIDE* in the last quarter. Thats nuts.
> 
> Don't expect developers to be rushing to blow $20m on a game any time soon.


 

Haha utterly shit, telling you: ten years or less they'll be the new Sega, software only company which everyone will remember once selling hardware!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 31, 2013)

Callum91 said:


> I wish they would make a serious attempt at a next gen console but I have a strong feeling this will be their last. I know you can't really compare them, but the 3DS is just such a better buy over the Wii U. I'd recommend one in a heart beat whereas I couldn't do so with the Wii U.


 

Yep wouldn't surprise me, they made a few million profit but are a sinking ship. EA no longer make games for them. Remember when they said they wouldn't bother with the Dreamcast?

Nintendo should aggressively sell their IP on other platforms NOW and if that doesn't save them just dump the hardware side of their failing business.


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 31, 2013)

It's depressing really, I've owned every version of the Game Boy, I've loved every single one of them very dearly and I've never formed a ''bond'' with a piece of tech like I have with my Game Boys. There's probably a landfill in China just for the batteries that I'd gone through on my GB Colour alone. I've not been able to say the same of the last 2 of Nintendo's consoles, both the Wii and Wii U just seem like such wasted potential. Where's the Nintendo magic? Where's the next greatest Nintendo franchise? Mario, Zelda and Pokemon won't save them forever (as great as those 3 are) and when a huge developer like EA stops making titles for your machine, you have to stop and wonder what the hell they're playing at. It's not a great feeling having blown close to £300 on a console and to only have one decent game (Pikmin 3) to play on it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 31, 2013)

The 'magic' was simply well made games. I never have loyalty to any company tbh, I had Nintendo machines when they were worth owning but if they go under I aint going to miss them. More fool them for fucking up so royally.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 31, 2013)

To add to that report, I just watched the bbc report on it and the breakdown on those sales paints an even more dismal picture.

Only 10000 of that 160000 was in Europe, Ten thousand. There are probably more demo models in shops than that.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 31, 2013)

10k sold in an entire quarter in the WHOLE of Europe?? Jesus...


----------



## Callum91 (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm one of the 10,000. Fuck I feel so special. Can I qualify for some sort of grant now? Perhaps for being such a stupid prick for spending £300 on it in the first place


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 1, 2013)

And me


----------

